# neues Browserfenster ohne scroll- und menuleiste



## schnittstelle (16. Mai 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Beim öffnen eines Browserfensters mit target="_blank" kann ich die menu- und toolbar nicht unterdrücken. Habe es schon auf verschiedene Wege ausprobiert.

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur die falsche Syntax. Es soll in den folgenden code mit eingebunden werden. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen.

<area shape="rect" coords="358,417,548,436" href="geradeaus.htm" onFocus="this.blur();" target="_blank">


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo....

==>Webmaster-Faqs


----------



## schnittstelle (16. Mai 2004)

*target=*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mein Problem besteht aber weiterhin. Ich habe Hotspots erstellt und die wollen danach einen target=  haben. Ich öffne also ein neues fenster mit

target=_blank 

das neue window lässt keine bestimmung wie width oder hight oder menubar etc. zu.

mache ich das ganze mit onClick=open.window, öffnet sich mir zwar ein neues Fenster mit den von mir vorgegebenen Eigenschaften, aber das Hauptfenster öffnet auch dieselbe datei.
Also mit target  bekomme ich ein Zweitfenster was sich nicht in der Größe verändern lässt und mit  open.window  bekomme ich zwar ein Zweitfenster (fenster2.htm), aber das Hauptfenster wechselt auch in dieselbe datei (fenster2.htm)

Kann auch das nächste mal eine Datei anfügen. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo.... erweitere die Javascript-Anweisung um "return false"... das verhindert das Verfolgen des Links:

```
<area href="geradeaus.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;"target="_blank">
```


----------



## schnittstelle (16. Mai 2004)

*funktioniert*

Vielen Dank fatalus !

Es funktioniert jetzt, so wie es sein soll. Einen schönen Sonntag noch.


----------

